# Drum set recommendation for my son



## Solodaddio

Electric or acoustic? Also brand? My oldest son is 7yrs old. I'm looking for an affordable set that sounds good. Nothing cheap nor a high end set! If anyone has any input it would certainly be appreciated.


----------



## trout2th

I'd go with the Yamaha dtxplorer electronic kit. They sound nice and run you about $500. He can also hook up the headphones and not drive you and the neighbors crazy. Look on ebay for some package deals. Hope this helps.


----------



## tpevoto

x2


----------



## Solodaddio

Thanks!


----------



## Solodaddio

This is the set for my oldest! It's made by mapex, the set is called a rebel. A typical bass drum is 22", this one is 18" therefore everything can sit lower. If he sticks with it I foresee an electric kit in the future!


----------



## trout2th

Good job dad. Mapex is a reputable brand. BTW what type shells? Poplar, birch, maple?


----------



## Solodaddio

trout2th said:


> Good job dad. Mapex is a reputable brand. BTW what type shells? Poplar, birch, maple?


Unsure, all I know is that the heads are made by Remo.


----------



## MarkU

Suggestion on kit set up. Get that snare in front of the bass drum (justified to the left) Move the Hi Hat in, and lower it. You basically want to straddle the snare between both legs. This leaves you room for the bass and hi hat pedals to get comfortable. Then you can raise and level out the snare drum. Will make it a lot easier to play.


----------



## MarkU

Here's a pic, better than my description.


----------



## Solodaddio

MarkU said:


> Here's a pic, better than my description.


Awesome, thanks for the great help!!


----------

